# Lily kidded - Bad Update/Question



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

FINALLY! I swear, I thought she was going to cook these buggers until they were way overdone. Three days past their dute date!

Okay, so now I know you're waiting for it. Did Epona get cursed with three MORE bucklings?

:wink:

Nope!! First born was indeed a white, blue eyed buckling with one black foot. Super cute little bugger.

Second born was a chocolate doeling!! :leap:

I thought she was done, as they were good sized kids, but I bumped her gently and sure enough, a third kid was in there. After a moment she had a go at delivering it.

Confused me for a moment as to what I was looking at before I realized it was a breech kid. I got the legs and helped her out just a bit.

A white, blue eyed doeling!

TWO doelings!!

:kidblue: :kidred: :kidred:

Here ya go, what you're waiting for:



























































































Hope was bred last night...maybe she got some of those DOE vibes from Lily..here's hoping the buck plague is over and the doe flood is coming!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Congrats - they are very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Aww...very cute....congrats... :thumb:  :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Well, look at them. They are adorable, and worth the wait.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Congrats! Do you have any hair left? :laugh:


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Sweeties!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

What hair I have left, I'm sure Caiti will cause to fall out. She's also overdue, and still holding out on me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Awwwww Congrats!!! They are so adorable! I LOVE the pics of them sleeping, too cute! I am so happy you got 2 does! And your girls are 'night' and 'day' or 'salt' and 'pepper' haha


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Now I just need the does I want to keep doelings out of to kid out doelings this winter, LOL.

I've already got people beating down my door for these babies, and they're not even 24 hours old yet, eep. Hurry up Caiti, I need more kids obviously. Lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Well...it's about time!!!

Congratultions on such pretty babies! I love the contrast with the chocolate doeling in the "mix"


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lily kidded - Triplets*

Congrats on the delivery ;-).I'm glad you got some does! I have the opposite luck-lots of does-too many acctually. I'm almost hoping for a mostly buck year on this next kidding season.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lily's triplets died this morning. 

I made a mistake. I didn't triple check her udder and teats. They were up and "nursing" so I thought everything was fine.

Apparently Lily had no milk/colostrum for them. When I found the poor babies, I tried to get something out of her, and there was nothing. She was nearly dried up.

What could of happened? Why did she dry up? She's kidded and nursed before, even been milked. 

Was it because she was overdue? 

Was it because she's been overbred?

What a disappointment, on so many levels...I can't even begin to explain it..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:hug:
oh how terrible, sorry for your loss 

I have no idea why she would have dried up..though I had a doe this year who was overdue and didn't have any milk when she kidded either, i had to feed replacement colostrum.
did you see that they each suckled within an hour of birth?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

They all got up and sucked on the teat...stupid me didn't check to see if they were actually GETTING anything out of it..

It's a mistake I won't make again. Now I'm worried about Caiti. She is overdue too, and still hasn't kidded. I'm going to have to look for some replacement colostrum just in case, I think.


----------



## Zero (May 9, 2010)

They look so cute. 
I am sorry for your loss. I have no clue about goats and why they would do that...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very sorry! How heartbreaking, those cute little babies  Everyone makes mistakes, and if they seemed to be nursing just fine, then don't beat yourself up over it. Again, I am just so sorry  Many HUGS going out to you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss...  :hug: 

Dried up... you mean the udder was not filled at all or that you just didn't get any milk out of a big udder ?

I feel... it had to be something else...of why they all died..... cause.. it would take longer for the kids to starve .....before they die or if they didn't get enough colostrum.... it takes longer than over night...it may take days....... do you think ... she may of laid on them...(suffocation)?
Cause they where really healthy looking in the pics.... where very active....and tried to suckle from the teat....it is almost as if... they may of gotten something out of the teat... and after momma discovered her babies weren't responding to her....that she is holding her milk...not letting it down.... with no baby stimulation to that area..... so I feel it is not your fault.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's a thought pam. 
I've had 2 different does smother their kids, you know it because you go out there, and don't see the kids until the doe gets up


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have had kids live longer then 24 hours before I noticed mom's udder was congested/mastitis so no I dont think that caused their deaths but I guess its possible. 

I am really sorry for the loss of all three of them :tears:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.  Those lil ones were so beautiful. I agree with the others, you would think it would take longer than that... also it seems very weird that all 3 would pass suddenly... even if they were starving, you would think that it wouldn't have happened all at once like that, that maybe a stronger one or two would have survived...

:hug: to you. that is so awful, and I know you were so excited to have the doelings too! :tears:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost them. How sad. Did they have round bellies when you found them or really sunken in? I don't think they would be able to starve after just a day. And I agree with Lynda, you probably would have found one still alive at least...probably the biggest kid...very strange. I am not sure what happened. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Her udder had shrunken down, as if she was drying off. 

I was able to express what looked like elmers glue, but that's all. Very thick and sticky. 

The kids were in two different spots; the smothering possibility has come up on my FB, as well as the possibility of her pawing them to death. I don't know if she squashed them, and I didn't see any pawing behavior at all.

Do keep in mind that is it very HOT here. They had shade if course...but if they were getting no milk...could they have died from dehydration in that time?

Their bellies were not full, in fact I never noticed full bellies on them...but I was so distracted with everything going on it didn't click in my head the few times I took a moment to touch them.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost the kids. Dehydration sounds like a real possibility to me, and your Lily might also be dehydrated. It might be a good idea to check that on her and make sure she is drinking. I wonder if that could explain her udder. Maybe she needs some molasses water to get her to drink. And a check for mastitis. She needs your attention for sure.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Colostrum is thicker than milk and stickyish..I have to agree with the others, at around 24 hours old they would not have died of starvation...if it was really hot and they weren't able to get any thing to eat, they likely were too weak to move out of the sun but it is extremely odd that all died, or she layed on them. Milk mom out, really bump and squeeze, applying a warm wet towel to her udder sometimes helps with congestion.

Big hugs to you, I'm so sorry you lost all of them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I gave her diluted koolaid water after birth and she drank plenty, and had more in the shade, clean and fresh, but maybe for some reason she chose not to drink enough.

Lily seems to be doing well...doesn't even really seem to notice her kids aren't around, but maybe she knows they are dead and had time to realize this after they died. I tried to milk her out, but really, there was nothing more than a couple squeezes of that thick colostrum. I'll try a warm compress for her.

Poor babies and poor mama.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Well at least it's good she seems to be all right.

Jan


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this Epona. Dont beat yourself up over it though. It could have happened to anyone. Certainly us. All we can do is keep learning, and trying our best to give our goaties the best that we can give. Sometimes the learning comes the hard way. I feel so bad for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad momma is doing OK.... :hug: 

I again ...am very sorry for the losses....  :hug:


----------

